# Onduleur APC BR900G-FR



## corsica06 (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous   

Je possède un Imac 27 sous Lion 10.7.2 et je viens d'installer un onduleur APC Back-UPS Pro 900.

Le logiciel "Powerchute" ne fonctionne pas sur OSX et l'onduleur devrait être directement reconnu par le Mac.

Le problème est que quand je vais dans les préférences système / économiseur d'énergie, je n'ai pas la gestion de l'onduleur alors que j'ai bien branché le câble USB/RJ45 entre l'Imac et l'onduleur  :mouais:

Impossible de régler les paramètres pour l'extinction auto de l'Imac en cas de coupure de courant  

J'ai essayé un APC BE700G-fr sur l'Imac 24 de ma fille qui est aussi sous Lion et c'est le même problème  :mouais:

Avez vous une solution 

Merci d'avance


----------



## corsica06 (6 Janvier 2012)

En fait, je viens d'avoir APC qui me dit que maintenant sous OSX c'est "Native Shutdown" qui gère directement les onduleurs (logiciel interne OSX).

Il me dit qu'il faut peut-être l'activer sur mon système mais je n'en trouve aucunes trace sur OSX LION .

De ce fait l'onduleur n'apparait pas dans les paramètres d'économie d'énergie de l'IMAC.


----------



## Mr U (7 Janvier 2012)

Je profite de ce message pour vous poser une question en espérant ne pas être hors sujet : 

Ce type d'onduleur peut-il contrôler plusieurs Macs ? (en admettant qu'il soit reconnu naturellement). En passant par la prise USB d'une Time Capsule par exemple ? ou d'une quelconque autre façon ? 

merci 

NB : J'avoue être aussi intéressé si quelqu'un a la réponse à la question de corsica06 (d'où mon poste dans le même sujet  )


----------



## idefix84 (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Regarde ça:
http://emea-en.apc.com/ci/fattach/get/855953/
Bon courage


----------



## corsica06 (7 Janvier 2012)

idefix84 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Regarde ça:
> http://emea-en.apc.com/ci/fattach/get/855953/
> Bon courage



Merci mais justement je n'ai pas de réglages qui apparaissent dans "Economiseur d'énergie".

C'est justement le problème :mouais:

Pourtant quand je vais dans "Configuration matériel/USB" j'ai :

- Back-UPS BR 900GI FW:879.L3 .I USB FW:L3

Donc, l'onduleur est bien détecté par l'IMAC


----------



## idefix84 (7 Janvier 2012)

Bon , j'ai un APC Back-UPS CS 650 dont la batterie est morte, malgré tout après l'avoir connecté en usb, dès la mise sous tension, un onglet ASI s'est rajouté a coté de ALIMENTATION dans ÉCONOMISEUR D'ÉNERGIE.
Donc peut être que votre câble RJ45/USB est défaillant ou mal connecté...


----------



## idefix84 (7 Janvier 2012)

bouton ASI:http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=84482&stc=1&d=1325963166


----------



## idefix84 (7 Janvier 2012)

Le modèle reconnu:

Capture de&#769;cran 2012-01-07 a&#768; 19.57.38.png


----------



## corsica06 (7 Janvier 2012)

idefix84 a dit:


> Bon , j'ai un APC Back-UPS CS 650 dont la batterie est morte, malgré tout après l'avoir connecté en usb, dès la mise sous tension, un onglet ASI s'est rajouté a coté de ALIMENTATION dans ÉCONOMISEUR D'ÉNERGIE.
> Donc peut être que votre câble RJ45/USB est défaillant ou mal connecté...



Ce n'est pas le câble , c'est la même chose avec un autre et de toute façon l'onduleur apparait dans la configuration matériel du mac (sur le port USB).

Ton mac est sous OSX LION ???


----------



## corsica06 (8 Janvier 2012)

Sinon, il n'y a personne qui utilise un onduleur APC sur un Imac 2011 qui fonctionne sous OSX Lion


----------



## idefix84 (8 Janvier 2012)

"*Ton mac est sous OSX LION ???"
* Je pensais que ma signature suffisait :style:

As tu essayé un reset SMC
Fais tu une maintenance régulière sur tes Mac (OnyX)
L'onglet ASI apparait uniquement si ton APC est démarré


----------



## corsica06 (8 Janvier 2012)

idefix84 a dit:


> "*Ton mac est sous OSX LION ???"
> * Je pensais que ma signature suffisait :style:
> 
> As tu essayé un reset SMC
> ...



- oui
- oui
- oui il est démarré


----------



## Arsouille (3 Mars 2012)

Je relance le sujet car je serai aussi intéressé par cet onduleur.

Avez vous pu résoudre le problème ???

Si oui que pensez vous de cet onduleur, vous en êtes satisfait ?

Merci par avance


----------



## corsica06 (4 Mars 2012)

Arsouille a dit:


> Je relance le sujet car je serai aussi intéressé par cet onduleur.
> 
> Avez vous pu résoudre le problème ???
> 
> ...



Très bon onduleur, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à le contrôler à partir de mon Imac 

Je pense que ça vient de "Lion"


----------



## Arsouille (4 Mars 2012)

Zut pfff. Aucune solution ahhhh


----------

